

Kickstarter campaign to break social norms in children's books - amielockwood
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/amielockwood/adventures-of-alex

======
amielockwood
Startting to loose faith in humanity when a campaign for a potato salad raises
34k [https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/324283889/potato-
salad](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/324283889/potato-salad) and a
campaign to break down gender stereotypes in children's books raises 2k
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/amielockwood/adventures...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/amielockwood/adventures-
of-alex)

